# My name is Kevin Appleton



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

I have been selling and repairing knitting machines for 45 Years I registered today because I noticed a post regarding a ribber for Singer SR151 Knitter. I have six brand new SR150 ribbers in stock. I can help answer questions regarding many brands and models of knitting machines.
I also carry parts for a lot of machines. I was a pattern designer for an industrial knitting machine company for many years and lectured at RMIT university back in 1970 1975. I have my own web site and reside in Australia. Thanks Kevin


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

maxisewdataezi said:


> I have been selling and repairing knitting machines for 45 Years I registered today because I noticed a post regarding a ribber for Singer SR151 Knitter. I have six brand new SR150 ribbers in stock. I can help answer questions regarding many brands and models of knitting machines.
> I also carry parts for a lot of machines. I was a pattern designer for an industrial knitting machine company for many years and lectured at RMIT university back in 1970 1975. I have my own web site and reside in Australia. Thanks Kevin


hello I am not a machine knitter but I believe you will be very handy for some of our members.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Welcome Kevin! I'm sure you can help a lot of us machine knitters. So glad you joined.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello Kevin . Looking forward to your knowledge of knitting machines.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

welcome from Michigan, USA


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Welcome, I so wish you lived in Florida!!!
I'm sure we will ask many questions about machines.
Great to know here someone with extensive knowledge.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Welcome from UK, sounds like you are a very useful guy to have on this site. :thumbup:


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome from Washington. I don't machine knit, but there are quite a few on here that do and I am sure you are a very welcome new comer to them. Please read the terms of use and MAKE SURE to abide by them about promoting your site, selling things, as there must be regulations against it and those people do get reported and are removed from this forum. So, please be very careful, there are many who went before you.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome from the UK Kevin. With the knowledge you must have you will be very welcome on here.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Welcome, Kevin. Do you still do some designing? With repairing machines, etc, do you have any time to knit?


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello and welcome to KP Kevin


----------



## kbmmonavie (Feb 9, 2015)

hi kevin welcome glad to have you . what is youre web site if you dont mind


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Welcome, your knowledge will be much appreciated here. Did you work with Brother machines? Sharron in Il


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Hello and welcome from Virginia USA. It is nice to have on this site. Sounds like you can be of great help.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Kevin very glad you have joined.


----------



## annazygowski (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi kevin,
I own some industrial hand flat knitting machines.
If you ever come across manuals, (industrial) knitting machines or vintage magazines I would love to hear from you!


----------



## Ayarnaddict (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome from the Midwest


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

My web site is maxisewdataezi.com.au it has been designed as a search reference database for knitting machines, sewing machines, overlockers, etc. It contains 40,000 part numbers for the above in the home data base and 140,000 part numbers in the sew database. It also contains around 3000 pdf files which are linked to the part numbers. There are PDF files for parts books, service manuals and instruction books. It has taken fifteen years to build it and even now is an ongoing project. Thanks for your interest


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

I have worked on all of the machines you have mentioned and I have a lot of machine knitting magazines and parts books. I also have parts for toyota knitting machines


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

thanks for the welcome ask a question and I will try to help


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome hope I can help


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome will try to help


----------



## emilykoerner (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi! I'm new here, but do you have any information on the Studio 500 Electric and its punchcards? Or its ribber bed? I can't find information on it anywhere!


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi The studio 500 electronic I think is the european name for Singer SK500 electronic in Australia. This model was the first singer electronic machine. The SK500 uses an electronic mylar sheet for pattern selection and the following ribbers will fit SRP50 SRP60 and SRP60N
Thanks Kevin


----------



## emilykoerner (Feb 16, 2015)

thank you so much!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

I don't machine knit either but lots of folks here do.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome let me know if I can help


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome let me know if I can help


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome Kevin


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site, Kevin.

This is the clickable link to his website: http://www.maxisewdataezi.com.au/


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome from Mounds Illinois.


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

Welcome from London UK.I am sure you will be a welcome member to KP.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi and welcome Kevin. You will be very welcome here.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

welcome Kevin from the UK


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

A warm welcome from N Ireland


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Welcome from the Channel Islands Kevin, what a bonus for us to have you on site.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Wish you were in Florida, we need someone like you


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Why don't you post your website so we could see what you have. Do you ship internationally?


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

maxisewdataezi said:


> My web site is maxisewdataezi.com.au ............


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

So glad you joined this group, Kevin. Welcome to KP's happy machine knitting group.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome--I have just taken a workshop from Susan Guagliumi who designed and taught for Studio for years--its great to find people who have the knowledge base that comes with years of experience in the industry. Your expertise will be much appreciated here.


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

Welcome! You'll be a great resource. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome. What is the website. You will make a nice addition to our group



maxisewdataezi said:


> I have been selling and repairing knitting machines for 45 Years I registered today because I noticed a post regarding a ribber for Singer SR151 Knitter. I have six brand new SR150 ribbers in stock. I can help answer questions regarding many brands and models of knitting machines.
> I also carry parts for a lot of machines. I was a pattern designer for an industrial knitting machine company for many years and lectured at RMIT university back in 1970 1975. I have my own web site and reside in Australia. Thanks Kevin


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Come on in, Kevin. We can sure use you.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello, Kevin. Welcome!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome from California, USA!!


----------



## Mandy111 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kevin did a workshop with us at the Geelong (Australia) 
Knitting Machine Club last year. He showed us, hands on, how to pull down our machines and clean them etc. His expertise is extremely valuable. I don't think there is a lot he doesn't know about knitting machines. Welcome to KP Kevin.


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

can you please PM me regarding your address in Australia. I had to send a toyota 901 carriage to England for repair and it cost me an arm and leg. Maybe Australia won't be quite an expensive.


----------



## eqnancy613 (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome from Portland Oregon, NW USA. 
Thank you for letting us know of your experience and for your willingness to share your expertise. If you let us know your web address it would be interesting, I'm sure, to visit.
Nancy


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

Please show your website.



maxisewdataezi said:


> I have been selling and repairing knitting machines for 45 Years I registered today because I noticed a post regarding a ribber for Singer SR151 Knitter. I have six brand new SR150 ribbers in stock. I can help answer questions regarding many brands and models of knitting machines.
> I also carry parts for a lot of machines. I was a pattern designer for an industrial knitting machine company for many years and lectured at RMIT university back in 1970 1975. I have my own web site and reside in Australia. Thanks Kevin


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Welcome from the west coast of British Columbia! You will be inundated with questions and requests I'm sure. This is a great site - enjoy!
another Nancy!


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome My web site is maxisewdataezi.com.au


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Hello Max. Welcome to this great forum. 
Your experience is a great bonus for all the machine knitters around here. Pity that Australia is so far away from me.


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi thanks for the welcome happy to be here
Thanks Kevin


----------



## MarciasKnitting (Sep 23, 2012)

Very impressive resume... looking forward to learning more... especially about how industrial machines do such amazing things.


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

maxisewdataezi said:


> I have been selling and repairing knitting machines for 45 Years I registered today because I noticed a post regarding a ribber for Singer SR151 Knitter. I have six brand new SR150 ribbers in stock. I can help answer questions regarding many brands and models of knitting machines.
> I also carry parts for a lot of machines. I was a pattern designer for an industrial knitting machine company for many years and lectured at RMIT university back in 1970 1975. I have my own web site and reside in Australia. Thanks Kevin


Welcome Kevin, I have used your eBay store and been very happy with your service.


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

I remember thanks for your support
Thanks Kevin


----------



## Rugmani (May 29, 2014)

Welcome, Kevin. I will certainly be visiting your website and will have questions once I have learned more about my machine.


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

Welcome, welcome welcome!!!


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Doreen 
thanks for the welcome


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome Kevin! I am hand knitter but dream to buy some knitting machine, not very complicated one...so I also glad to see you here!
Elena


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi elena
thanks for the welcome let me know if I can help
Thanks Kevin


----------



## Marknit70 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi kevin my rubber for my studio 360 , and now it's out of alignment. What should I do. Can it be aligned? If so how and where? Mary


----------



## Marknit70 (Jan 12, 2015)

Ribber


----------



## maxisewdataezi (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi marknit70 Instructions for aligning the ribber are in the ribber manual. To realign you need to fit the ribber to the main bed and bring up ten ribber needles on each end to D position fully forward. Check the gap between the rear of the needles on the ribber and the sinker pins on the main bed should be 1/12 to 2mm space between them. Move the ribber brackets in or out until you have the correct gap and then tighten the ribber joiner screws. Now bring out ten needles on each end of the main bed and check the gap between the rear of the main bed needles and the sinker pins on the ribber. set the gap the same as before. to do this depends on which model and brand of ribber you have but there is an adjustment on the ribber drop bracket to raise or lower the ribber on each end. You will find this in the ribber instruction book. Once you have done this your ribber feeder arm should fit and move freely.
Thanks Kvin


----------

